# "Off season" hobbys? What else do ya do?



## Oldtimer (May 18, 2004)

I snowmobile, addicted bad. I moderate on a sled site too. If you sled, check out  " Hardcoresledder.com" sometime.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 18, 2004)

Hi Oldtimer ! 
  My other hobbies include Drag racing and Hunting & Fishing ! 
 I have never been on a snow mobile ( not big enough snows here) ......But it looks like it could be fun !!!!
  Here's a pic of my Race car about 10 years ago at Steele , Alabama .


----------



## Pontiled (May 18, 2004)

Well, I can't drag race anymore, but my brother and I used to drag race quite a lot. We stayed mostly with '55 through '57 Chevies and won quite a number of the races at Old Dominion Speedways in Manassas, Virginia. We won't even mention the "off track" activities[]! Of course, that was back in the early '60's.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 18, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  BRIAN S.
> 
> Hi Oldtimer !
> My other hobbies include Drag racing and Hunting & Fishing !
> ...


 
 Brian, I LOVE the car !!!!! I have always wanted a '70 Torino 429 SCJ.

 Here's my sled, nothing beats going 116 mph across the lake, then bustin' fresh powder.


----------



## woody (May 18, 2004)

I hunt, also.
 Here's a picture of the buck I got last season.

 http://www.metrocast.net/~rhythm/MVC-010S.JPG

 I'm also a professional drummer in a 6 piece band.


----------



## batfish (May 18, 2004)

I used to have lots of hobbies but now I have a 4 year old son and twin 18 month old daughters!  Still, I occasionally get let out long enough to catch a fish or two.  

 I don't snowmoble, but as a hiker (one of those nuts who goes all year long), I appreciate you guys packing down the snow for me!

 I confess to occasionally drag racing my minivan...


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 18, 2004)

Hey Mike .....Do you ever miss the smell of the tire smoke ?  I think Goodyear puts a drug in that smoke , as it is highly addictive ! [] I have raced against some Old Dominion Boys at Bristol a few years back. Tough racers ! 

 Oldtimer....Great looking sled......And it sounds like it is as fast as the F-16 it looks like !!!!!  The Torino was bought brand new in 1970 by my parents....and it has been in the family ever since. My Brother raced it for awhile and then passed it on to me. He got bitten by the Mopar bug and races a 500 C.I. Duster now !

  Hey Woody.......Great looking Buck! When did you say I could come up there and hunt with you ????  LOL  []


----------



## Pontiled (May 19, 2004)

Brian, you know how the smoke from tires stays with you and how the smell of fuel gets your blood pumped up. Those were the best days of my life (almost - I'm happily married since 1968). Maybe I'll go back and feel the "feel", smell that fuel, and have a grerat time rehashing the past! I went from race cars to LARGE planes (B-52's, etc.) in the Air Force.  They went faster, but never felt like it!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 19, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  Pontiled
> 
> I went from race cars to LARGE planes (B-52's, etc.) in the Air Force.  They went faster, but never felt like it!


 
 The trick (as I am sure you know! ) is to fly them really really low down, like 50 feet off the tree-tops. Then it feels like you are moving right along I bet!


----------



## Pontiled (May 19, 2004)

OldTimer, so that's why it seemed only "real" when we were landing or taking off! Wow, what a rush!


----------



## IRISH (May 19, 2004)

Apart from collecting and metal detecting I am a showjumper (not really a hobby,  more like a way of life that everything else has to fit in with) and I shoot.  Looking at that sled of Oldtimer's almost makes me wish we got snow here [] ,  I don't think the fun to be had with snow would be worth the  unpleasantness of working horses in it though [] .


----------



## Larisa W. (May 20, 2004)

This is a great post!! I am glad to see what others do in thier time away from bottles!!

 SWEET Torino! Whats your time in the half mile? 

 I am busy working on a 1968 cougar, and we also have a 1966 two door "A" body dart, and a 48 Willys, which will eventually be our drag truck.....my dad has been a dragger/street rodder for years, and thats how I got interested...I am glad to see others here who are into these things!!

 I can relate to Jules...our house was built in 1948, not near as old as yours, but the remodel has taken lots of spare time.....any cool history you have found out about the house????  the only info I have is that the house was owned by the local lumber mill,(which has been a good dig) and that a previous owner committed suicide by gunshot in the house, about 5 years before we bought the place. Kinda creepy!!

 I cant wait to read more about everyones hobbies!!

 Larisa W.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 20, 2004)

Hi Larisa,
  I don't have a current time on the Torino......I just put a new motor in it and it is at the paint shop for a face lift and hasn't been down the track as of yet...... But with the old Motor and with full interior( around 3800 lbs.) it has ran 7.40 seconds at 93 MPH in the 1/8 mile ( 660 feet ). I'm hoping with the new motor and some weight reduction to be somewhere in the 6 second zone. []
  It looks like I could get lots of work from members of the forum.....As everyone is remodeling their homes on here. I'm also a Residential Building Contractor here in the state of TN. !!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 20, 2004)

Irish, check out Hardcoresledder.com

 Here's another pic, from the side.







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - *Oldtimer you should know better *  [] - Admin


----------



## Maine Digger (May 20, 2004)

Well, in the 11 months out of the year when the ground is too frozen to dig in Maine......[] Actually, I've dug from late March till almost December some years. In the 'off' season I generally complete some woodworking projects. I've nearly rebuilt my entire house, I've replaced many of the historic details that were removed by previous owners who liked clamshell molding better than the 'old fashioned' molding that was hand planed in 1830[] All winter, on Saturday afternoons, I retreat to my 'celler hole' and work with hard woods while listening to A Prarrie Home Companion on PBN[8D] It's also when I get a lot of my reading done, these days it's a luxury to sit down with a good book for an hour or two!!


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (May 22, 2004)

Well,  As i might just say i have taking a short time off bottle digging i ran into a hard time not finding any bottles and it just really got on my nerves. Im sorry but  when i go  for hours at a time and find useless bottles it just gets annoying, but it is my hobby and im trying to learn to not let it get to my. Im a very unpatient person and i have to learn patience when it comes to bottle digging...

               Also it seems like you all have very fun hobbys and some dangrous ones too well for me anyways it seems like you have pretty excitng hobbys out side of bottle digging and free time, I on the other hand like to garden dosnt seem like much i also liek to hope on the 4 Wheeler and go rinding i wil send in some pictures for you to all see....                        

   I am returing to the bottle site  and i shouldnt of left and been rude to all of you because of all my own personal problems please accept me back and dont be angry on
 ] the way i left im sorry[]    Maine Woods Digger 2


----------



## IRISH (May 22, 2004)

Welcome back Kevin [] ,  I don't think anyone here's going to be angry with you, you can come and go as you please on this site [] .


----------

